# Hos do you develop Polaroid 55PN film if the chemistry is dried out?



## orlovphoto (Jul 29, 2012)

The title is self-explanatory enough I think....


I have a bunch of this film and in a lot of it the original chemistry has dried out... So I'm stuck developing it in the darkroom.

Today I tried doing it in BTZS tubes and with HC-110 dilution B for 6 and then 10 minutes - results were very thin :thumbdown:  (the 10 minute one might yield a good print with grade 4-5 or so, but I want that beefy look that you get with original chemistry...). 

Is there a known formula of developer/time for this stuff? 
Also, I fixed it in regular non-hardening hypo, should I have used the Sulfite that is usually used with it? I don't see how that would make a difference, but I could be wrong - maybe my fixer was too strong and bleached it... but then again, I flipped the lights on after 30sec and didn't see it thinning out during the 3 minutes I held it in the Hypo tray.

Thanks folks!


----------



## ann (Jul 30, 2012)

I have just used the standard methods, hangers also with HC110 solution b, but I don't remember the times. However, i also rated the film at half the recommend ISO.

Would never turn on the lights during fixing.


----------



## compur (Jul 30, 2012)

Did you know there is a project in the works to bring back Type 55?
New55 Film


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 30, 2012)

compur said:


> Did you know there is a project in the works to bring back Type 55?
> New55 Film



How interesting is that!

Hmm, wonder if there is any back for my 4x5 that will take the film.


----------



## ann (Jul 30, 2012)

compur said:


> Did you know there is a project in the works to bring back Type 55?
> New55 Film




That would be nice; however, I haven't been happy with their sx-70 films; meaning the Impossible Project film.

Is this a different group?


----------



## compur (Jul 30, 2012)

Yes, it's a different group.

Click on the slide show link within above site to see samples.

It's supposed to be compatible with existing Polaroid 4x5 holders according to their info.


----------



## orlovphoto (Jul 30, 2012)

By god I hope it's not the Impossible guys - their films SUCK! I will buy a pack of it again in 5 years - see if it's worth it by then.


----------

